# DELL Inspiron 1150-Restore to Original Factory Settings



## LaShurn96 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello:

I am trying to restore my laptop to the original factory settings. I have tried the CTRL +F11 feature but to no avail. I have all of the CD's but it only allows me to restore the Windows XP OS, which I don't want to do. I just want the computer to be restored to the original factory settings. Can anyone help me with this or tell me if there is a restore CD I can purchase somewhere. Any guidance you can give will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you and Sincerely,

"Dude, I'm not buying another Dell"


----------



## tabishis (Mar 21, 2008)

Try ALT+F10.


----------

